# Hey Remmi and I!!!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ha-ha!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I am drowning in tears! I got back from Hawaii at about 5 last night and watched the second half of that debacle!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

R&I, are you going to root for thr queens this weekend or are you wanting to see them go down in flames to the eagles?

Not to hang your head too low, us Packers fans have alot to hang our hats on, they have Moss to admire!! What a fine speciman if a human being!! uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now you know how Vikes fans felt 2 weeks ago....ruined Christmas....revenge is sweet.

Packers....get those tee times early.

As that old Roy Orbison song of the 60's said....

It's over

It's ooooooover

It's oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooover :bartime:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Definately a sad day! I just don't get the whole Moss deal. Why would you do that? He is the best (well, most talented) receiver.......maybe ever! Can you imagine the amount of money he could make if he had a better image?

Oh well, I will have fun cheering against the vikes this weekend!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I am glad the packers have a bye this weekend!!
> 
> The scrimmage will get em' tuned up for the playoffs!!
> _________________


"Wanna get away?" :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Now, now, sounds like there are some sore losers in the bunch. After all the trash talking the pack did after they won on xmas eve!!!! Come on Red Curl, these guys are not supposed to be role models, they are pro athletes!!! Most of them are idiots!!!! Including your beloved Pack!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Ooops, did i write that? Goldy nothin' gets by you. :wink:

One more dig, we have the division title and queens are in a one week limbo until the seagulls (dont like them either) end their gift post season play! 

Gotta love the queens fan, he's like the neighborhood dog everyone likes to abuse, just keeps coming back for more year after year.

GO SEAGULLS!!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lot of good that division tiltle did you, would you rather be playing next week or have a division title????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Packers headed for the golf course. :fiddle:

Vikings headed for Philly. :thumb:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

damn you djleye! It easier if I just pretend that there is NO such thing as the playoffs! I am taking my division title and going home!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nope, wouldn't want to see them go to Philly, they'd have they a**es handed to them there too. Atlanta might have been a different story for the Pack.

Farve needs to go kill something now and relieve some tension.

That's Ok boys you had your ONE game for the year, enjoy!! :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually that was the ninth win for the year!!!! :lol:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi...... I coudn't help but notice you mentioned your "Fiancee" in one of your recent posts? Before Hawaii it was always "My girlfriend". What have you gone and done? Boy what a week of ups and downs for you. First you go to Hawaii, then you get engaged. Finally you end the week having to go home.... which is bad enough, and you get to see the Pack get beat! Congrats on your engagement if you did indeed pop the question! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

He had to ask her, her whole damn family was there.........j/k, congrats if you did get engaged!!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

ESPN is saying the Vikings will win over Philly this Sunday bacause of T.O. being out. Anything can happen I guess. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think we got the kiss of death.....Sean Salisbury picked us, he doesn't know crap!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Remmi....engaged?????

let out the secret.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sean salisbury dosen't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground. i hope the vikes win but its going to be a tough game even with TO out.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They have to find a way to contain Jevon Kearse, so no interceptions are thrown.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, I bit the bullet! Trust me guys, I will be "marrying up" in life with this gal!

OK, on a side note. My poor father.......... He is an even bigger Packer Backer than I am. I finally got a hold of my mom and dad yesterday in the Minneapolis airport around 2:00 to tell them the new news.

He called last night and said it was the saddest day of his life. The Vikes beat the pack at home in the playoffs and he now has Viking fans as future in-laws!

It really was a funny conversation last night!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Yes, I bit the bullet! Trust me guys, I will be "marrying up" in life with this gal!
> 
> OK, on a side note. My poor father.......... He is an even bigger Packer Backer than I am. I finally got a hold of my mom and dad yesterday in the Minneapolis airport around 2:00 to tell them the new news.
> 
> ...


Remmi..... I think you're future wife may be able to convert you to a Vikings fan, yet. It can be tough being one, at times, but I think you have what it takes!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

DJLEYE WROTE:



> Come on Red Curl, these guys are not supposed to be role models, they are pro athletes!!! Most of them are idiots!!!! Including your beloved Pack!!!!
> 
> Aren't they all just a bunch of street thugs with million dollar paychecks.
> 
> Another week of hope only to be dissapointed. (I assume)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, Favre will have to go hunt something to feel better! The fact that he is a good ol boy with a shotgun in his hand and one for an arm should make you all respect him a bit!

He does come to ND every year to hunt ducks.......and I'm not telling you Viking fans where he goes either! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I bet he tries to shoot the drake mallard (green head) and ends up with his bb's hitting a spoonbill with a little purple on his wings!!!!!

:laugh: :bop: :stirpot: :jammin: :jammin: :rollin:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Remmi,

I and ALOT of other Viking fans would have loved to have Farve in a purple uniform for the last number of years. We only dislike him because he wears green & gold. He really is a class act. He will be missed if and when he retires.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...he could play on my team anytime.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

djleye said:


> I bet he tries to shoot the drake mallard (green head) and ends up with his bb's hitting a spoonbill with a little purple on his wings!!!!!
> 
> :laugh: :bop: :stirpot: :jammin: :jammin: :rollin:


I can see why you and (insert fiance's name here) dad get along :eyeroll: uke: :jammin:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: My little daughter likes all the little emoticons!!!  She wanted to know about the rivalry, gotta learn em' early!! :beer: She hates green and yellow and won't eat cheese. :huh:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Congrats on the engagement Remmi.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Remmi

Congrats man!

At the risk of being a little corney! I got 30+ years in with my wife, she was my best friend then and she still is today. I think maybe that is why she has put up with all my crap all these years!!!

Live long and prosper my friend!!!!

Bob


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats Remmio....Health and wealth to ya!! :thumb:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats man :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Remmi and I, If you're engaged you just gave HOPE to any guy who is wondering if it can ever happen to them. :lol: You must have woo'ed her over with some tailgate recipes from cheeseland. :wink:

Just fool'in ya'. CONGRATS to you and your better half. :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> :rollin: My little daughter likes all the little emoticons!!!  She wanted to know about the rivalry, gotta learn em' early!! :beer: She hates green and yellow and won't eat cheese. :huh:


My six year old son will not miss a Vikings game and already has a healthy dislike for the Pack when the two teams play!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My dad brought me home from the hospital in a Packer's blanket and I will do the same for my kids! No exceptions! There are just too many of you purple pukes running around ! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats Remmi and his wife to be...

Welcome to the wonderful world of wedding planning. I am going through this right now and it's a little work. Our wedding is almost six-months away... 

Moss flapping his wings in the Eagles endzone - Priceless!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> My dad brought me home from the hospital in a Packer's blanket and I will do the same for my kids! No exceptions! There are just too many of you purple pukes running around ! :beer:


Remmi.... I fully expect your wife to have converted you over to purple by then! :beer: :wink:

Besides, think of your kids. You don't want them going to school being picked on for liking a football team that goes by the name of "Packers" do you? The name leaves to much to the imagination as to what a "Packer" is. I know this is the age of inclusiveness and all but come on.....


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They were originaly the Green Bay Meat Packers because alot of them worked in the slaughter houses. No homophobia here!!! :lol:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

buckseye said:


> They were originaly the Green Bay Meat Packers because alot of them worked in the slaughter houses. No homophobia here!!! :lol:


I couldn't resist giving Remmi a little bit of a hard time. He was rough on us Vikes fans after the Christmas Eve Debacle at the Dome!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I know and thanks for having fun with it, pretty entertaing. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Do these kids look very happy Remmi and I? Child abuse is all I can think of. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, even I can't resist commenting on the above picture.

"Looks like Mark Chmura's dating pool"

Remember that debacle!?!?!??!


----------

